# looking for cookbook from 80's



## jefforson (Aug 16, 2010)

this cookbook had a picture of the go space from monopoly in one of its pages, and it's not the betty crocker's cookbook for boys and girls that has that picture on the cover.  does anyone know which cookbook i'm talking about?  thanks.


----------

